
How to Design Worlds (2008) [pdf] - steven741
https://world.cs.brown.edu/
======
jmiskovic
I skimmed through and didn't find anything inspiring. Videos for exercises
look awful and not at all fun. I'm learning another lisp to be able to design
an interactive world, so I expected more from this title.

~~~
blueish
From my memory, this is meant to be more introductory material for people
first learning computer science, rather than a guide for people who are
attempting to learn a lisp. My school (UBC) uses Racket and this book as the
intro level CS course.

------
lqet
Ha, DrScheme! That brings back memories.

